
Ask HN: Ideas to do homegrown Alzheimer research - m_mueller
So there have been some interesting new results about removing plaque and bringing back Alzheimer in mice.<p>One is explained in this new radiolab episode: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.radiolab.org&#x2F;story&#x2F;bringing-gamma-back&#x2F;. Flickering LEDs at the right frequency (too fast to notice) for one hour a day reduced either plaque or its precursor by 50% and was even shown to bring back memories.<p>Another result was a about using a specific protein native to humans - boosting that protein&#x27;s level also reduced plaque. I&#x27;m on mobile now, it&#x27;s a bit hard to find the paper, but I&#x27;ll post it here in a few hours.<p>Anyways, both these methods are (a) completely harmless and (b) IMO doable at home without too much expense. I&#x27;m a bit unsure how to import or acquire medical research supply (that protein) in small amounts in Japan where it matters to me. I&#x27;m also aware that the chance of success is small, but I figure - the risk here is really low, like a few hundred dollars spent for nothing tops, and the reward could be huge.<p>Background: Mother in law has Alzheimer, about halfway into the disease.<p>Anyways: Do you know LED lamps that can be set to a specific frequency and are compatible with normal fixtures? Any info about how to get medical protein in Japan?
======
digikata
I heard that same podcast and it was very interesting.

Re: Lamps

Look for WS2812 (or WS2812B or WS2811) LED strips. That's a part number for
basically a controllable LED lamp which can be bought linked in ribbon-strips
or arrays and driven by a controller you can get at places like SparkFun or
AdaFruit. The controller can be setup for by the LED controllers and setup to
drive frequency & color.

There are also some papers on gamma frequency being driven acoustically -
making me think of anecdotal accounts of ALS patients having memories or lucid
periods triggered by music.

The thought of ALS treatments possibly being helped by putting patients in
something like a rave party with lights and 120-240 bpm EDM is an odd
juxtaposition.

